# so lethal...but



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

so god dam awesome to look at!!

me personally have said i cant see the appeal to owning highly venomous snakes, lack of handling is a big con for me, i would like to interact with my snakes, but i keep checking in on this section purely for the fact that some of these snakes are stupidly stunning animals, i just cant get enough of looking at them, some look so sinister and just by looking at them you know they mean business, also the pattern and colours the EYES!!!, starting to see why they are kept!

hope you dont mind but a few pics i have seen on here that i love!























































and this mildly venomous snake i saw on select reptiles website is just beautiful!!

asian vine snake









so yeah starting to see why!


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

That vine snake was taken by me but I don't even remember putting that picture on the forum!

Laurie


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> That vine snake was taken by me but I don't even remember putting that picture on the forum!
> 
> Laurie


no it wasnt on the forum, i clicked your sig, and looked at your snakes, lol i did say it was from the select reptiles website just under the last picture of the eye lash viper


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

xChudy said:


> no it wasnt on the forum, i clicked your sig, and looked at your snakes, lol i did say it was from the select reptiles website just under the last picture of the eye lash viper


It'd help if I read the words instead of just looking at the pictures...


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> It'd help if I read the words instead of just looking at the pictures...


hope you dont mind me posting her, just find her incredibly stunning, if you do i can ask a mod to remove it, same with any of the other images


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

If you like Oriental Vine Snakes, hope you don't mind me adding these pictures. This an OVS i found in Sabah, Borneo last year.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

the golden eye lash is stunning: victory:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

the vine snake is a animal that i would love to have, i take it there not on the DWA list, but they are rear fanged and mildly venomous


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Nope not on DWA. But yeah rear fanged and midly venomous. Your right.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

TWGarland said:


> Nope not on DWA. But yeah rear fanged and midly venomous. Your right.


its on my list now, looks awesome! do you know how much they are?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

xChudy said:


> the vine snake is a animal that i would love to have, i take it there not on the DWA list, but they are rear fanged and mildly venomous


Yeah & a bit of a bitch to get going aswell I have heard.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Yeah & a bit of a bitch to get going aswell I have heard.


yeah just reading now, humidity levels 80+, prefers a tall viv compared to a long one, a bitch to get them to cross over to pinkies ect as they feed on lizards and frogs, 

BUT they look too awesome


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> yeah just reading now, humidity levels 80+, prefers a tall viv compared to a long one, a bitch to get them to cross over to pinkies ect as they feed on lizards and frogs,
> 
> BUT they look too awesome


Then don't put it on to rats. 
I feed everything as close to its natural prey as possible. 
They may be a real bitch, but very rewarding once you are successful


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Then don't put it on to rats.
> I feed everything as close to its natural prey as possible.
> They may be a real bitch, but very rewarding once you are successful


yeah i would like to as well, im just basing everything on what i have read online, im a long way off this snake, i wouldn't dare attempt to care for one given my lack of exp, but i am 100% that i will have one of these animals when i feel i can confidently and successfully care for her, im just took in by her looks, deffo on my "future to have list"

i haven't read much about them being in groups but have seen images around where they have a few snakes in the one Viv, do you know any more on this?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I personally don't like housing many snakes in one cage. I mean I spend hours a day n the bush, and I never find two snakes in exactly the same place. Although that would make my job a whole helluva lot easier.
As far as housing snakes together goes, its always for breeding purposes.
Usually (not always) vivs where you see many snakes in a viv, its mostly the keeper's unwillingness to spend money.

One of the biggest problems I have with the pet trade is the "I want I want" attitude many keepers have. Its fine to want something, but then it must be fine to spend money on it also. If you cannot afford to give the animal the best care it can get, then you cannot afford it. Its unfair to the animal to receive sub par treatment because a keeper is not willing to spend that extra money.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

What I wanted to add, my lovely lady has the right idea for all her set ups. I will ask her to join here and post some pictures. You can see exactly what mean.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I personally don't like housing many snakes in one cage. I mean I spend hours a day n the bush, and I never find two snakes in exactly the same place. Although that would make my job a whole helluva lot easier.
> As far as housing snakes together goes, its always for breeding purposes.
> Usually (not always) vivs where you see many snakes in a viv, its mostly the keeper's unwillingness to spend money.
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with the pet trade is the "I want I want" attitude many keepers have. Its fine to want something, but then it must be fine to spend money on it also. If you cannot afford to give the animal the best care it can get, then you cannot afford it. Its unfair to the animal to receive sub par treatment because a keeper is not willing to spend that extra money.


oh i agree im not the type to take anything on knowing that i could only give them a certain amount of what they need, hence the Q's i want to know as much as i can, i have my hands full with a royal and a corn at the minute so my exp is minimal and far lacking of what a vine snake would need, but when the time comes she will have what she needs to thrive and not just get by


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

beautiful beautiful creatures!!!! 

i do the same lol


----------

